# Cat spikes!



## mollydarcey

Hello ,
Just joined this forum in the hope I could get some advice. I have lived in my new home for just over 9 months, and my rescue cat has finally setteled in, she likes to sleep all day and only ventures out between 10pm-12.30am. My neighbours today have nailed plastic spikes all along the top part of our joined fencing at the end of the garden where my cats sits for a few hours in the evening. Its a joined boundry fence and while they happily nailed in the spikes and could clearly see me in the conservatory, they made no effort to speak to me, ask my permission or make their feelings clear. I did not go out to speak to them as i needed to calm myself and with them being elderly, and very unfriendly i wanted to just find out as much as i could before i spoke to them. My cat is very clean and does not mess in their garden, they have no ground plants and the only thing i can think of is that she sits on the fence late at night for a few hours, apart from that she does not leave my side. Can any one advise on to my best approach to this situation and are these horrible things legal?, i know she'll go out this evening and she will hurt herself. I am trying to stay calm, but i am really angry inside, i would just like to know if anyone has had the same problem and how did they deal with it.
Many thanks
Molly


----------



## chillminx

It is illegal for anyone to put sharp spikes along boundary fences. By "sharp" I mean anything that could cause injury to a child or an animal trying to climb over them. 

You could report your neighbour to your local council environmental officer and they will visit the neighbour and make a judgement about the fence. If they find it is a risk, the neighbour will get a warning letter telling them to take the spikes down. If the neighbour fails to do as requested, then the council can take them to court, and they could be fined, as well as having to remove the spikes. 

However, you may prefer to talk to your neighbours first, and see whether you can get them to see sense. If you are going to do this, I would communicate with them face to face, not by writing a letter. Be as calm as possible and just say you are concerned about the safety of your cat when he sits on the joint boundary wall, and ask if they have put the spikes up because they think your cat has caused any damage in their garden. Also mention that it is illegal to put spikes on top of a wall. 

If they are not co-operative, then you would need to contact the council.

Good luck, I hope you get it resolved without any hassle.


----------



## jo-pop

It's tricky as nobody wants to fall out with their neighbours. How can you be sure your cat doesn't mess in their garden? I think you should pop round when you are feeling calmer and have a discussion. Ask them if there is a problem and is there anything you can do to help.


----------



## groundhogdaze

Can I suggest a compromise? Perhaps if you erect a six foot high cat pole/frame with a platform on the top a couple of feet away from the fence so your cat can enjoy his evening outside. Hopefully if you get it the right height your cat will be able to see over the fence......:ihih::devil: 

I'm not 100% sure but I think if the fence posts are on your side of the fence then technically it belongs to you so they wouldn't be able to nail anything on top without your permission. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Treaclesmum

A cat run or enclosed garden would be the best idea, but I don't know how easy this would be for you.

The chances are that your cat would be more likely to find a way of avoiding the spikes whilst still climbing the fence anyway - (that's what Jumpy would probably do) - but I wouldn't like to risk finding out!


----------



## delca1

Hello and welcome to pf 
I think the best way forward is to speak to your neighbours calmly and find out why they feel the need to put the spikes there. Depending on what they say then you could mention the dangers, legal side etc but you must not get into an argument over it, this will only make matters worse - it's not worth it at this stage.

Contact the council if you have no luck with nextdoor.

A post with a platform might be the best thing to do


----------



## Jiskefet

Treaclesmum said:


> A cat run or enclosed garden would be the best idea, but I don't know how easy this would be for you.
> 
> The chances are that your cat would be more likely to find a way of avoiding the spikes whilst still climbing the fence anyway - (that's what Jumpy would probably do) - but I wouldn't like to risk finding out!


Don't bank on it....
A friend's neighbours put spikes on top of their fence, and my friend's cat negotiated them with no problems at all, but after more than a month, one of the spikes was suddenly bent, and the cat got a big abcess under his chin. So when he jumped down from the shed, he hit his chin on the spikes.

So my friend went to the neighbours and presented them with the vet's bill. The man got terribly nasty, but the woman was quite upset the cat had been so terribly ill because of their actions.


----------



## buffie

If ,as you say,the spikes are plastic then I think they are legal,are they like these ............Cat deterrent spikes - get rid of cats from your garden now.
Even if the plastic spikes are legal and your neighbours may feel justified in deterring your cat from their garden it would have been a more adult way to behave if they had spoken with you first.


----------



## mollydarcey

Hello everybody,
Many many thanks for all you replies, just to answer some of your points, I have contacted the Local Council no hard and fast rules was their only response, even phoned RSPCA and Cit advice, they were pretty much the same "as long as it is not dangerous". 
My cat uses the litter tray in the house, and we have a gravel area outside which she uses when she's in the garden. I let my cat out at 5.30 am most mornings and this morning found my neighbours hiding on the other side of the fence! odd behaviour!, My new neighbours have proved themselves in the last six months to be nasty and nosey so trying to confront them is very awkward, but I will try to speak to them I just wanted to know that "Right! was on my side. Also I am slightly confused as to why they would take such drastic action over a very shy, small and feeble cat, and have the gall to do this while I'm watching them, which shows them as being bare faced and me as being a coward! I don't know why I did'nt go out as soon as I saw them, but I just wanted advice before I confront them, the worst of it is, the fencing they have spiked is not visible from their house(There is a garage blocking their view) only from my garden so its not as if they can see my cat sitting quietly looking around before bed!! I have checked the fencing and there is no visable damage.
I have just let my cat out and am now sat waiting her return, hopefully with no injuries.
Many thanks for all your replies and advice. 
Molly


----------



## Polski

Neil121212 said:


> Only harm is to the over silly / over emotional cat owners who can't have children.


Aren't you the charmer!

Molly, most cat and bird fencing spikes are just deterrents, cats would have to mince their way along and they don't want to do that. The only real danger is if they jump down on to them. If however these are rigid and very sharp then you might have cause to complain and have them removed. Also you would have to check your deeds to find out who the fence belongs to but generally as you look out of your house up the garden the fencing on the left is yours although if your left hand neighbour erected it its theirs providing it doesn't breach your property boundary.


----------



## Cookieandme

To be honest if these 'spikes" are the plastic strips they aren't that pointy. I bought them for the roof of my shed, to keep the cats away from the edge - waste of time and money . April just stands on them. 

If the fence belongs to your neighbour then I doubt can do anything about it. The idea of a raised plateform for your kitty is a good one.


----------



## Cookieandme

Neil121212 said:


> Plastic spikes are totally legal and are no problem whatsoever.
> Most cats only go near them once and then stay away - fully trained, no harm, most cats just don't like them.
> They don't hurt cats because they don't weigh enough to get hurt on the plastic spikes, they are simply uncomfortable.
> Only harm is to the over silly / over emotional cat owners who can't have children.
> Maybe cat owners would prefer their straying cats to be caught in cat traps and taken to rspca or vets for disposal?
> Cat owners should take responsibility for their straying cats!
> The simple spike deterrent is far better for cat owners and for the gardeners whose gardens the cats crap into.
> Role out the spikes!


Wow - I can't see you being around for long. First post at 3am - you really mustn't be able to sleep with that rant


----------



## m1xc2

(check the date, folks)


----------



## Polski

I only replied because I didn't want Molly thinking we were as unfriendly as the UBD...I didn't realise he had dug up a dead one! Grrrrr


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> Plastic spikes are totally legal and are no problem whatsoever.
> Most cats only go near them once and then stay away - fully trained, no harm, most cats just don't like them.
> They don't hurt cats because they don't weigh enough to get hurt on the plastic spikes, they are simply uncomfortable.
> Only harm is to the over silly / over emotional cat owners who can't have children.
> Maybe cat owners would prefer their straying cats to be caught in cat traps and taken to rspca or vets for disposal?
> Cat owners should take responsibility for their straying cats!
> The simple spike deterrent is far better for cat owners and for the gardeners whose gardens the cats crap into.
> Role out the spikes!


That is a cruel and unessasarry comment to make. It is people's choice if they want to let their cats roam. I myself have my garden cat proofed. Because there are some pretty nasty people around who take pleasure in hurting cats. The lady in question is already upset by what has happened she doesn't need your negative comment.


----------



## vivien

mollydarcey said:


> Hello everybody,
> Many many thanks for all you replies, just to answer some of your points, I have contacted the Local Council no hard and fast rules was their only response, even phoned RSPCA and Cit advice, they were pretty much the same "as long as it is not dangerous".
> My cat uses the litter tray in the house, and we have a gravel area outside which she uses when she's in the garden. I let my cat out at 5.30 am most mornings and this morning found my neighbours hiding on the other side of the fence! odd behaviour!, My new neighbours have proved themselves in the last six months to be nasty and nosey so trying to confront them is very awkward, but I will try to speak to them I just wanted to know that "Right! was on my side. Also I am slightly confused as to why they would take such drastic action over a very shy, small and feeble cat, and have the gall to do this while I'm watching them, which shows them as being bare faced and me as being a coward! I don't know why I did'nt go out as soon as I saw them, but I just wanted advice before I confront them, the worst of it is, the fencing they have spiked is not visible from their house(There is a garage blocking their view) only from my garden so its not as if they can see my cat sitting quietly looking around before bed!! I have checked the fencing and there is no visable damage.
> I have just let my cat out and am now sat waiting her return, hopefully with no injuries.
> Many thanks for all your replies and advice.
> Molly


I hope you manage to talk to your neighbours. And I also hope your cat doesn't get hurt by the spikes. They sound a little strange to me if they hide behind the fence and won't speak to you.

Viv xx


----------



## ScampiCat

Neil121212 said:


> Maybe cat owners would prefer their straying cats to be caught in cat traps and taken to rspca or vets for disposal?


I'm sorry, but what?!
If by "straying" you are talking about cats that have outdoor access, I highly doubt the RSPCA will trap and take away a cat simply because it has outdoor access when it is_ their own policy_ to rehome cats to homes with outdoor access. No vets worth their salt would "dispose" of a cat simply because it was in your garden either.


----------



## Jiskefet

DON'T FEED THE TROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

Resurrecting a 2 year-old thread for the mere sake of posting a nasty comment is a typical troll action.
Ignore it and it will go away.


----------



## Neil121212

Prickle strips are recommended by RSPCA, by the RSPB, and by the POLICE.
Yep, some people dislike cats because they kill the birds that they encourage into their gardens - twitchers.
Twichers love birds and don't like to see dead birds on their gardens...
It's each to their own...
But cat owners won't ever see anyone else's point of view because they love their cat (love blind) and have no idea how to look after cats.....
No one minds cats walking around, but no one wants YOUR cat crapping in THEIR garden.
If it's YOUR cat - then legally it is YOUR CRAP! And it can be thrown back!
Cat owners act so antisocially by allowing their cat to stray and crap on someone else property.
They should grow up and act responsibly and look after their cats.
The solution is so easy...
Cat owners can easily prevent the problem by putting a litter tray outside their own back door.
Clean up your own crap !
Another solution is to buy a dog - but then the cat owners would complain because the dog barks...
I could of course allow the dog to crap on your front garden...
It's the same argument you put forward so I presume you'd think that was ok ?
Signed: A Troll.

PS: Since ALL cats (belonging to any responsible owner) are now chipped, anyone can dispose of a stray cat by taking the RSPCA's and the RCVS advice and take it to a vet. The vet can easily read the chip and telephone you and you can make your own arrangement to collect it (they will charge you for the cats upkeep while it is in their possession).

PPS: What are the 207 "trophies" for ?


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> Prickle strips are recommended by RSPCA, by the RSPB, and by the POLICE.
> Yep, some people dislike cats because they kill the birds that they encourage into their gardens - twitchers.
> Twichers love birds and don't like to see dead birds on their gardens...
> It's each to their own...
> But cat owners won't ever see anyone else's point of view because they love their cat (love blind) and have no idea how to look after cats.....
> No one minds cats walking around, but no one wants YOUR cat crapping in THEIR garden.
> If it's YOUR cat - then legally it is YOUR CRAP! And it can be thrown back!
> Cat owners act so antisocially by allowing their cat to stray and crap on someone else property.
> They should grow up and act responsibly and look after their cats.
> The solution is so easy...
> Cat owners can easily prevent the problem by putting a litter tray outside their own back door.
> Clean up your own crap !
> Another solution is to buy a dog - but then the cat owners would complain because the dog barks...
> I could of course allow the dog to crap on your front garden...
> It's the same argument you put forward so I presume you'd think that was ok ?
> Signed: A Troll.
> 
> PS: Since ALL cats (belonging to any responsible owner) are now chipped, anyone can dispose of a stray cat by taking the RSPCA's and the RCVS advice and take it to a vet. The vet can easily read the chip and telephone you and you can make your own arrangement to collect it (they will charge you for the cats upkeep while it is in their possession).
> 
> PPS: What are the 207 "trophies" for ?


No.1 I am a responsible cat owner. And don't like seeing birds killed.
No.2 my garden is cat proofed to keep my garden safe from people who think it's ok to poison, let dogs chase, kill or maime cats. And idiots that think it's ok to hurt any animals in general.
No.3 cats are classed as wild animal, free spirits, it's my choice to keep my cats safe and secure. 
No. 4 I have 2 dogs of my own too, and they get on very well with my cats.

Viv xx


----------



## Neil121212

I quote an enquiry made to the RSPCA with regard to these "prickler strips".

_[Q].
Are these anti-cat spikes that are fitted to garden fences legal and do they hurt cats or are they just a good deterrent ?
What is the RSPCA's stand with regard to these spikes ?_

_[A].
Thank you for your enquiry about "Prickler Strips".
The RSPCA has been aware of this product for a number of years. Although we appreciate your concerns, in our view it is unlikely that a cat would be harmed by this product. They are made of rubber which means that although they would be uncomfortable to walk on they are unlikely to cause any physical harm.
We would consider this product to be safer than products such as barbed wire or nails, which sadly some people do resort to in order to deter cats from their gardens.
Thank you for contacting the RSPCA with your concerns.
Kind regards
RSPCA Advice Team._


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> I quote an enquiry made to the RSPCA with regard to these "prickler strips".
> 
> _[Q].
> Are these anti-cat spikes that are fitted to garden fences legal and do they hurt cats or are they just a good deterrent ?
> What is the RSPCA's stand with regard to these spikes ?_
> 
> _[A].
> Thank you for your enquiry about "Prickler Strips".
> The RSPCA has been aware of this product for a number of years. Although we appreciate your concerns, in our view it is unlikely that a cat would be harmed by this product. They are made of rubber which means that although they would be uncomfortable to walk on they are unlikely to cause any physical harm.
> We would consider this product to be safer than products such as barbed wire or nails, which sadly some people do resort to in order to deter cats from their gardens.
> Thank you for contacting the RSPCA with your concerns.
> Kind regards
> RSPCA Advice Team._


I really don't know why you are bringing up this old thread I doubt even if the OP uses the forum anymore. I just felt your original post was cruel and heartless. The birds poo on my washing so I have to use my tumble dryer all year round but that doesn't mean I want to see any harm come to them

Viv xx


----------



## Neil121212

I am pleased to hear that Viv and I am pleased to see that some people do know how to look after the animals they become responsible for....
I like your cats and I compliment you for the way you look after them..
Yes, Cats and Dogs can get on, and ours did.... 2 red setters and 2 cats.
The cats were added to the wife's menagerie when she found them as very young strays.


----------



## Neil121212

Oh Viv, you missed the point !
Birds are NOT ANYONES RESPONSIBLITY ! But YOUR cats ARE.


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> I am pleased to hear that Viv and I am pleased to see that some people do know how to look after the animals they become responsible for....
> I like your cats and I compliment you for the way you look after them..
> Yes, Cats and Dogs can get on, and ours did.... 2 red setters and 2 cats.
> The cats were added to the wife's menagerie when she found as very young strays.


I have a German Shepherd, and a Jack Russel Terrier. I too feed strays that people had left behind they did regeneration on our estate so far I have managed to find homes for 2 of them. The other 2 have been on the streets for so long they won't come into the house so are not able to be re homed. But we have a man that walks his dogs the same time as I feed these strays 6-30 in the morning and he takes great pleasure in letting his dogs chase them off. This is what I mean about people with dogs being cruel to cats. Me and my neighbours are these cats only lifeline. I just wish they would come into the house then I could help them find a forever home.

Viv xx


----------



## Neil121212

Well, not sure what to say Viv...
Keep me fed and I will come to your house !


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> Well, not sure what to say Viv...
> Keep me fed and I will come to your house !


Lol the only ones I don't feed are the birds. And that is only because we got rats and I am terrified of rats. We used to feed the birds out the front of the house as the cats are not allowed out there. One day there was this humongous rat. So unfortunately for the birds I stopped feeding them

Viv xx


----------



## Neil121212

As one of the biggest rats around here I guess I am out of luck then ?


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> As one of the biggest rats around here I guess I am out of luck then ?


Lol

Viv xx


----------



## ScampiCat

Sorry Neil, when you said disposal, I took I to mean Put to Sleep not just take them away. Your original post did come across as rather rude and inflammatory.

I think you are largely preaching to the converted here Neil. I would guess at least 90% of the posters here in cat chat do have litter trays. Many of us even keep our cats indoors only or have cat proofed gardens to keep our cats safe and avoid being a nuisance to neighbours etc.


----------



## Soozi

I did consider putting these spikes *(rubbery soft type) *on top of my walls as I am not allowed to cat proof my garden in our private community of houses and didn't want Liddy escaping especially as we have dogs either side which she's doesn't appear to be afraid of. She is only in the garden when we are out there and has never attempted to go anywhere so as yet have not found cat proofing necessary. There is far more hazardous terraine for her to navigate beyond the gardens than these rubbery spikes so if I found it necessary I would install them. the type of spikes I have looked at are rounded at the tops not sharp at all no more uncomfortable than me standing on her rubber grooming brush.


----------



## Neil121212

The reason I originally posted was when I saw what I read as a cat owners sided comment. So, hang on and listen to this; CAT crapping in the border for over 12 months now. Last summer, recumbent next to the border having a bottle of red wine and yep, the sudden stink when I moved and disturbed a turd. Yep, I was covered in cat crap. A bit of raking revealed the whole border to be full of it. So, £30 worth of cat pepper later and the cat seems to be crapping elsewhere (someone else now off to b&q for pepper). But now it’s this year and the cat is back crapping again.

So I got some of these spikes and I put them on the shared fence.
I must point out that although the fence is a "shared" fence, the entire fence was replaced 12 months ago and fence was paid for by my wife and I and we paid £700 for it from a small pension payout of mine (and we are in our 60’s thank you). The neighbour who I share it with (oh I guess he and his wife are 25 or so) has two cats. But it’s not his 2 cats that crap in my garden (the prime suspect is a ginger cat from over the backs somewhere often seen traversing the fence)…Anyhow the cat owner with shared fence flatly refused to contribute towards cost of shared fence as he said it would be unfair as he had to replace two fence panels at the front of his property… That was 12 months or so ago...

So back to now. I got some of these spikes and I put a strip at each side of the concrete posts in the area of the border (4 fence panels)… two days later the wife calls me –“better look at this” – I look through the kitchen window to see that the neighbour has ripped the panels out and thrown them on my garden… In doing so has cracked each of the corresponding concrete posts and has virtually destroyed a 6 foot Japanese maple of mine, now 3 foot and ragged to shreds). His wife in the garden so I ask what is going on… “She says cruel to our cats and he is on his way around with a letter” – and he is, the wife says “he’s here now”.. So I go to front door and he is stood spreading his poison and allegations to a neighbour and when he sees me he starts shouting and swearing at my wife and I in front of my neighbours (and their children) in the close. Paul asks him to stop swearing in front of the children and I ask him not to swear at the wife and I…. Oh, he has called the police (no actually he didn’t – but I did) and he also claims to have telephoned the RSPCA and they are coming on a visit to prosecute me… Well, I used to be a “ginger fella” myself (now light brown and white) and I really want to hurt him so I try to get the wife back in the house before I explode, she won’t come inside so I have to leave her with Paul looking on while I phone the police. He claims one of his cats has been injured (I have never seen either of his cats outside his house, always in the window)– “I need to see it says the wife”, “Oh its better now”, “but we only put the spikes up 2 days ago!”…. We have had plenty of pets, cats and dogs and she would never do anything to hurt any animal, I have even seen her walk a mile in the middle of the night to release a captured mouse into the woods… And walk four miles in the night to pick up (and home) a stray cat that she used to see roaming around the bins at work (in the country) and she could not stop worrying about it… I get on the internet, find out that the RSPCA and RSPB recommend these products…. And in reply to his letter to me I tell him they are recommended and show him the evidence. I also tell him that he caused damage and that I expect him to repair and/compensate as required. I tell him that should he decide to go “shares” to replace the missing fence then I will happily provide some fence panels to replace the ones he tore down… He refuses but he says he will put the panels back up (without the cat spikes), and claims to have not caused any damage whatsoever. (none of the other posts have broken just the ones he tore the panels from)… He has kicked a gift horse in the mouth and now he some how expects me to give him another four fence panels (actually the same four he just refused).. And to do it free of any cost to him !
He makes no apology whatsoever and tells me that “I must understand why he has done this”…. I tell him that any cat on my property will be taken to rspca / vet as I will not be spending any time trying to figure out where it is from... He has 2 cats and now he has no fence!
If he was so annoyed with the spikes why didn't he just take the spikes off ?
So, that was that… two days later the police arrive, they couldn’t believe his reaction. The see the cat spikes and they say “Oh we recommend those, not just at each post but ALL the way along”….. They go off to have a word with him and I have heard nothing for five days now. And I have no idea what’s (or what’s not) going on.

A typical cat owner ?


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> The reason I originally posted was when I saw what I read as a cat owners sided comment. So, hang on and listen to this; CAT crapping in the border for over 12 months now. Last summer, recumbent next to the border having a bottle of red wine and yep, the sudden stink when I moved and disturbed a turd. Yep, I was covered in cat crap. A bit of raking revealed the whole border to be full of it. So, £30 worth of cat pepper later and the cat seems to be crapping elsewhere (someone else now off to b&q for pepper). But now it's this year and the cat is back crapping again.
> 
> So I got some of these spikes and I put them on the shared fence.
> I must point out that although the fence is a "shared" fence, the entire fence was replaced 12 months ago and fence was paid for by my wife and I and we paid £700 for it from a small pension payout of mine (and we are in our 60's thank you). The neighbour who I share it with (oh I guess he and his wife are 25 or so) has two cats. But it's not his 2 cats that crap in my garden (the prime suspect is a ginger cat from over the backs somewhere often seen traversing the fence)…Anyhow the cat owner with shared fence flatly refused to contribute towards cost of shared fence as he said it would be unfair as he had to replace two fence panels at the front of his property… That was 12 months or so ago...
> 
> So back to now. I got some of these spikes and I put a strip at each side of the concrete posts in the area of the border (4 fence panels)… two days later the wife calls me -"better look at this" - I look through the kitchen window to see that the neighbour has ripped the panels out and thrown them on my garden… In doing so has cracked each of the corresponding concrete posts and has virtually destroyed a 6 foot Japanese maple of mine, now 3 foot and ragged to shreds). His wife in the garden so I ask what is going on… "She says cruel to our cats and he is on his way around with a letter" - and he is, the wife says "he's here now".. So I go to front door and he is stood spreading his poison and allegations to a neighbour and when he sees me he starts shouting and swearing at my wife and I in front of my neighbours (and their children) in the close. Paul asks him to stop swearing in front of the children and I ask him not to swear at the wife and I…. Oh, he has called the police (no actually he didn't - but I did) and he also claims to have telephoned the RSPCA and they are coming on a visit to prosecute me… Well, I used to be a "ginger fella" myself (now light brown and white) and I really want to hurt him so I try to get the wife back in the house before I explode, she won't come inside so I have to leave her with Paul looking on while I phone the police. He claims one of his cats has been injured (I have never seen either of his cats outside his house, always in the window)- "I need to see it says the wife", "Oh its better now", "but we only put the spikes up 2 days ago!"…. We have had plenty of pets, cats and dogs and she would never do anything to hurt any animal, I have even seen her walk a mile in the middle of the night to release a captured mouse into the woods… And walk four miles in the night to pick up (and home) a stray cat that she used to see roaming around the bins at work (in the country) and she could not stop worrying about it… I get on the internet, find out that the RSPCA and RSPB recommend these products…. And in reply to his letter to me I tell him they are recommended and show him the evidence. I also tell him that he caused damage and that I expect him to repair and/compensate as required. I tell him that should he decide to go "shares" to replace the missing fence then I will happily provide some fence panels to replace the ones he tore down… He refuses but he says he will put the panels back up (without the cat spikes), and claims to have not caused any damage whatsoever. (none of the other posts have broken just the ones he tore the panels from)… He has kicked a gift horse in the mouth and now he some how expects me to give him another four fence panels (actually the same four he just refused).. And to do it free of any cost to him !
> He makes no apology whatsoever and tells me that "I must understand why he has done this"…. I tell him that any cat on my property will be taken to rspca / vet as I will not be spending any time trying to figure out where it is from... He has 2 cats and now he has no fence!
> If he was so annoyed with the spikes why didn't he just take the spikes off ?
> So, that was that… two days later the police arrive, they couldn't believe his reaction. The see the cat spikes and they say "Oh we recommend those, not just at each post but ALL the way along"….. They go off to have a word with him and I have heard nothing for five days now. And I have no idea what's (or what's not) going on.
> 
> A typical cat owner ?


Hi Neil
Ahh now I understand your frustration. But at the time I couldn't understand why you were so abrupt and aggressive. No not all cats owners are like them. A fair few people on here prefere to have their cats either indoor. In an enclosed garden, or in a run. When my hubby saw a litter of kittens born he really wanted the one he saw first born ( she is the one in my avatar and we lost her at 4 years old to renal failure 3 years ago ) at the time I had an 18 year old cat that couldn't get out of the garden. And I told hubby no I am getting too old to be waiting up half the night for a cat to come home. So I told him the only way we would have her is to cat proof the garden. So that's what he did ( I too am in my 60 s and have osteoporosis ) I didn't know about this site then so we just copied what the zoo does. Then I got my first Ragdoll and we lost him at a year old to the dreaded FIP . And it was through meeting a lovely lady on the ragdoll site that I found this site and the rest is history. The way you came across was as though you were going to dispose of any cats coming in your garden    But I do get your point. In the days when I had my elderly cat cat proofed gardens were very few so I didn't have a lot to go on. But there is so much info around now. And I would be mortified if my boys wrecked or messed in someone's garden.

Viv xx


----------



## ameliajane

I'm not sure there is such a thing as a typical cat owner any more than there is a typical dog owner or a typical driver or a typical parent or a typical neighbour. Some people will always be more responsible than others.

I have four cats and a neighbour who really doesn't like cats at all. He wouldn't hurt a cat but he hates them in his garden for the same reasons you do - they kill the birds (he loves to watch the birds and has lots of bird feeders) and they mess in his flower beds and vegetable patch. He also has a small grandson who visits frequently and he wants him to be able to play in the garden without worrying about him getting covered in cat poo.

My neighbour and I actually get along really well. I fully understand he doesn't like cats and see no reason why he should have to put up with mine. Partly for this reason and partly for their own safety, three of my cats do not free roam and I've dug lots of soft areas in my garden for the one free-roamer to use to toilet. My neighbour has bought a sonic cat scarer to protect his veg patch (I would have bought him one myself but he got it before I knew) and has agreed to let me put cat-proofing (including a section of the rubber prickle strips) along his fence. I talk to him regularly and ask him whether he is having any problems with my cat - so far we don't think she hasn't bothered going in his garden. I have told him to let me know if she does as I have lots of other ideas - which I will pay for - to stop her. I have assured him that the other three will not be free-roaming.

I am really sorry you are having problems with other people's cats. I don't think you should have to put up with the mess from other people's pets and I can imagine how frustrating it must be but, as has already pointed out, you are preaching to the converted here as the 'typical' cat owner on this forum is a responsible owner who takes great care of their animals and does not allow them to cause problems for other people.

Did you get along well with the neighbour previously, before putting up spikes? Were they just the rubber prickle strips? Did you talk to them about the problems you were having? Did you discuss possible solutions? Is there any chance of going into mediation with your neighbour to try to repair the relationship and find solutions that suit you both. I may be wrong, but I get the impression there are more issues going on here than just the cats.


----------



## Neil121212

They live at the rear of my property (there property forwards onto a different road than mine) and there is (was) a 6 foot fence. Apart from the time I asked if they wanted to go shares in the fence (fences don't grow on trees) and the occasional glimpse of one or other of them from our rear bedroom window when they took something to the bin, in 2 years I never really saw either of them. I never saw either of them in the garden or having a barbeque or anything like that. Basically we had never spoken to them and they had never spoken to us.
I can deal with the cat(s), it's the owners that really cause the problems. We will install CCTV cameras aimed at the fence and I will spray the fence bright orange (their side) and put it back up complete with the prickle strips from one end to the other. One more incident (you need a minimum of 2 incidents) and police say that it will count as harassment... And all because they don't know how to look after their cat..
I also get the impression that their is more going on and I suspect the prickles were just his excuse to explode....But what ???


----------



## vivien

Neil121212 said:


> They live at the rear of my property (there property forwards onto a different road than mine) and there is (was) a 6 foot fence. Apart from the time I asked if they wanted to go shares in the fence (fences don't grow on trees) and the occasional glimpse of one or other of them from our rear bedroom window when they took something to the bin, in 2 years I never really saw either of them. I never saw either of them in the garden or having a barbeque or anything like that. Basically we had never spoken to them and they had never spoken to us.
> I can deal with the cat(s), it's the owners that really cause the problems. We will install CCTV cameras aimed at the fence and I will spray the fence bright orange (their side) and put it back up complete with the prickle strips from one end to the other. One more incident (you need a minimum of 2 incidents) and police say that it will count as harassment... And all because they don't know how to look after their cat..
> I also get the impression that their is more going on and I suspect the prickles were just his excuse to explode....But what ???


That sounds to me sadly like they are just looking to be unfriendly and aggressive. This wouldn't work where we live. We live in courtyards or squares as I Like to call them. We all get along but don't live in each other's pockets so to speak. But we are always there if any one of us has a problem. I probably go a week without seeing any of them but that's cool. I am sorry these people are so unreasonable and I hope you resolve it somehow. It's not nice living in a situation like that.

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Well, Neil, if you come onto a cat forum all aggressive and in full attack mode, you must not be surprised if you are not made welcome.

I understand your frustration, but if you were my neighbour and put spikes on the fence dividing your garden from mine without as much as consulting me, I would tear them down straight away, too. I would consider spikes on the border of MY garden a blatant act of aggression against me. If you do not consult your neighbours and just do whatever you please, don't be surprised to be answered in kind.

I am not going to judge about the rest of the story, as I only know your version, and not theirs. They may have a totally different story to tell, and no-one can judge whose is nearest the truth without having witnessed it.


----------



## ameliajane

Why would you spray their side of the fence bright orange...?


----------



## Jiskefet

I have seen several feuds between neighbours develop because, instead of discussing a problem with their neighbours and finding a solution together, they decided on taking actions that antagonized their neighbours, damaged their property or decreased their domestic comfort or the pleasure they derived from their home and garden.
Once that process is set in motion, one thing leads to another, and things get more nasty and ugly with each new development. 

I have heard the stories from both parties in several of these neighbour feuds, and in one case, unknown to either party, I had actually witnessed the event that led to it. Both parties told a story that they obviously thought to be the truth, but they both dwelt on the actions of the other party, while their own actions were played down to utter insignificance.

I think something like that may be happening in your case. You only see what has been done to you, without giving any heed to what you, yourself have caused, and, no doubt, your neighbours only see your faults and not their own part in it. I think it is a bit late to have a neighbourly talk now to sort things out, and the best thing would be to find a mediator to help you restore your relationship with your neighbours. You don't want an enemy next door, and I am sure they don't, either. But you will both have to acknowledge your part in the whole affair and be prepared to come to an arrangement you both find acceptable.

If, as you say, it is a cat from the gardens to the back of yours, putting spikes on the fence bordering on your next door neighbour's garden will not help you much. They probably don't like a strange cat in their garden, upsetting their own cat or cats, either, so you might have decided to cat-proof the back of both gardens, preventing the other cat from entering altogether.


----------



## Neil121212

Err, turns out that because I paid for the fence and the other refused to contribute the responsibility for the fence passed to me...
The police tell me (today) that they see the fence as having been "adopted"...
And since it is entirely my fence, and I did nothing more than fit RSPCA, RSPB, and POLICE recommended and approved cat spikes the police have now advised me (this afternoon) that they have decided to prosecute him for criminal damage.
Err, anyhow... Why should I ask permission to deter their cat crapping on my property ?
You really need to explain please as I am lost in your logic......
Err, did they ever ask me if I mind if their cat craps on my garden ? (actually I already said that it wasn't their cat that craps in my garden).
Err, he didn't ask me to remove the spikes and he didn't remove the spikes, he tore down a fully legal fence (and it was mine).
Although there are many atypical (meaning responsible) cat owners on this website I now conclude that he is a typical selfish cat owner with no respect for any one else.
Err, It is my fence and I paint it whatever colour I like, it just so happens that we like orange and it is the only paint that I have enough of unless I paint it 2 colours (orange and blue) - Oh that would look atrocious!.
We have now located and have arranged to purchase the breed of dog that the wife has wanted for years ! (A Pharaoh Hound).
They are beautiful !
Oh, we are re-erecting the fence tomorrow (with he help of my son) without any spikes ! And no deterrents !
You see we are only to happy to please... I bet he doesn't tear it down again...
Any more dead birds and the RSPB will be consulted and advice asked - no doubt they will suggest the RSPB, RSPCA, and POLICE recommended deterrent - "CAT spikes".. We get many finches and there are also many tits.

Err, yes, the typical cat owners are here on this website alright and they are so full of arrogance and (cat) shit...
"jskefet" (rings a bell) Did I see you once in Tozuer ? Several star wars episodes where filmed there.


----------



## Jiskefet

Why would you consult the neighbours on the type or colour fence you put up along the border of their garden? Common decency, maybe, because THEY will be forced to look at it all the time they spend in their own garden. You may simply be putting across your argument in a clumsy way, but you come across as someone who is very full of his rights, with no consideration for others. What if the neighbour is not just some nasty bully, but a traumatized person who feels set upon by your fence changing the entire aspect of his garden? Have you bothered to ask whether they WANT a fence like that, or what they would like the division to look like? If you had chosen a type of fence they would want, or even consulted them instead of deciding for them, they might have been only too happy to share in the cost.
Even if you sre within your rights, legally, it does not sound to me like you have shown any consideration for what they might want, right from the start. 
I, too, prefer the privacy of a fence around my garden, but I did consult my neighbours first to make sure I would not be spoiling their garden for them by placing one, and we selected the type of fence together, even though I was paying for it.


----------



## Jiskefet

For your information, Jiskefet is an immensely popular Dutch comedy show about every day people in absurd situations.
It was also the name of my cat, who died at the age of 2.
The word is Friesian for dustbin, and the show is called that because it is a mish masb of short sketches. My cat earned the name because he could eat his food faster than I could put it down for him.

If you insist on calling anyone who questions your intentions towards your neighbours a typical arrogant cat owner, we might just as well call you a typical arrogant cat hater.
Seems you have a very 'aweet' way of communicating. You are so full of indignation...
A little bit of tact and common sense might well have prevented this entire situation from ever arising in the first place.


----------



## Neil121212

Yawn, typical cat owners.


----------



## Soozi

Neil121212 said:


> Yawn, typical cat owners.


Wouldn't it be better to look in the bird or wildlife section? You might get better suggestions there!


----------



## Neil121212

Yes, a good idea. Typical cat owners are always right and holier than thou, even when they are wrong and even when they know they are wrong. Dog has arrived so I am off to the dog section see what they advise cat owners to do to protect their cats from straying... Not that I care, but would like to have something to suggest to any cat owner who might ask for advice... not really my concern if they stray... Cats do what cats do and dogs do what dogs do...
Yawn....


----------



## gatsby

You make absolutely no sense, sounds like someone needs a bottle and a nap. Toddle off to dog chat and see how long your senseless ramblings are put up with over there. I think the people who've replied to you have been rather civil/helpful in their responses even though you are obviously just a troll.


----------



## lymorelynn

This thread has been closed due to the very aggressive nature of the arguments


----------

